# rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung



## kathi (18 Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin ein kompletter Neuling und suche mich durch diese Seiten nach jemanden, der ....Rezept-Ideen.de...kennt. Anscheinend bin ich da letzts Jahr auf diese Seite gelandet, auf die umsonst Rezepte gelesen werden konnten. Die Tage kriege ich eine nette mail, das man leider keine Sponsoren hat und ab den 1.2.09 montl 7 Euro zwei Jahre lang bezahlen soll. Natürlich wurde eine mail [email protected] u nd da sollte man sich dann, wenn man nicht automatisch Mitglied werden möchte,abmelden,kündigen oder Widerspruch einlegen. Ich habe das getan und.....meine mails kommen zurück. Komischerweise, ich habe die bombadiert mit Kündigungen, sind einige nicht zurück gekommen. Hat irgendeiner auch Erfahrung mit so was ? Da kommt garantierrt im Februar eine Rechnung mit Mahnung.
Ich habe jetzt schon so viel gelesen,aber eine totale Unsicherheit bleibt.Sie alle handeln so selbstsicher. Danke Ihre kathi


----------



## bernhard (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

Siehe

http://www.rezepte-ideen.de/shownewsletter/show/id/9

Die gleiche Masche wie http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56070-fabriken-de-wird-kostenpflichtig-ab-01-02-09-a.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

Zur Beruhigung der Nerven die Mails aufheben und screenshots der Seite. Aber bitte damit nicht gegen die Anbieter argumentieren, die sind da resistent.

Dann Saschas Beruhigungspillen konsumieren
hier klicken, ist kostenfrei
(auch in bernhards Signatur oben ist ein lesenswerter Link verborgen zur Beruhigung)


----------



## bernhard (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

Vorläufig erst einmal hier lesen: meinnachbar.net: Ohne Zustimmung keine Zahlungspflicht | Augsblog.de

Da kommen bestimmt noch spezielle Infos.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

Die Seite habe ich mir eben angeguckt und konnte nicht feststellen, dass da irgend welche Kosten mit verbunden sind. Und wenn irgendwer meint, dass er (nur weil er keine Sponsoren hat) eine Kostenpflicht kreieren will, dann muss er erstmal einen verbindlichen Vertrag mit seinen "Kunden" schließen. Dazu muss man als "Kunde" hinreichend informiert und um Einverständnis gebeten werden - alles andere ist Murks und kann in D nicht zu einer Zahlungsverpflichtung führen!


_
Dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, zumindest keine, von der ich wüsste!_


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hinweise auf die rechtliche Lage sind sicherlich richtig, werden aber leider die erfolgreiche Geldbeschaffung des Einschüchterungsgewerbes nicht verhindern.

Die Mahnbedrohung von rechtsunerfahrenen Internetteilnehmern basiert seit drei Jahren nicht auf rechtlich haltbaren Grundlagen, sondern auf Angsterzeugung durch schwachsinnige Argumentationen.

Insofern gehe ich leider davon aus, dass diese ekelhafte Eskalation der üblicherweise rüden Vorgehensweise von unseren Behörden teilnahmslos übersehen werden und letztlich erfolgreich sein wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Insofern gehe ich leider davon aus, dass diese ekelhafte Eskalation der üblicherweise rüden Vorgehensweise von unseren Behörden teilnahmslos übersehen werden und letztlich erfolgreich sein wird.


Vom Verbraucherministerium hört man dazu (in einem anderen Fall) so etwas:

"Im Übrigen müssen sich ... [die Angebote] an die Preisangabenverordnung halten. Konkret heißt das, dass die Preise genannt werden müssen(*). Ist das nicht der Fall, dann liegt zum einen ein Verstoß vor, der ein Bußgeld nach sich ziehen kann, zum anderen stellt sich die Frage, ob überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Wenn sich die Parteien über das wesentliche Element des Preises nicht einig sind, weil ein Vertragspartner sich über die Höhe seiner Leistung nicht im klaren ist, dann ist der Vertrag nicht geschlossen. *Insofern* (**) bedarf [es] hier keiner weiterer Regelungen"

(*) Die Preisangabenverordnung besagt nicht, dass eine Nennung des Preises allein ausreicht, insofern ist die implizierte Aussage, "Preis genannt, ergo ok" falsch

(**) Das ist die Ansicht aller Stellen seitens der Politik: Da es keine Zahlungsverpflichtung gibt, weil es zivilrechtlich eben kein Vertrag ist, besteht kein Handlungsbedarf. Zur Einsicht, dass es in Zeiten des Inkassostalkings eben Realität ist, dass solche Leute *bewusst* Angebote in die Welt setzen, bei denen sie *keine Chance auf zivilrechtlich fundierte (und schützenswerte) Forderungen haben* und dass eben gerade darin das Problem besteht und gerade dadurch eine unfassbare Schadenssumme zusammen kommt, will die Politik nicht verstehen. Und obiges Zitat stammt aus einem Schreiben des Wissenschaftlichen Beirats für Verbraucher- und Ernährungspolitik (Referat 211 im BMELV) - ist also nicht das Geblubber eines Provinz-MdBs...


dvill schrieb:


> Die Mahnbedrohung von rechtsunerfahrenen Internetteilnehmern basiert seit drei Jahren nicht auf rechtlich haltbaren Grundlagen, sondern auf Angsterzeugung durch schwachsinnige Argumentationen.


Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass dies das Geschäftsmodell ist. Es geht nicht darum, dass 100% zahlen, insofern hilft es überhaupt nichts, wenn 80% wissen oder erfahren, dass bis ins Ministerium die Meinung vertreten wird, dass keine Zahlungsverpflichtung entsteht, wenn es an einem BGB-belastbaren Vertrag mangelt.

(sollte dies zu einer OT-Debatte führen, bitte ggf. verschieben)


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vom Verbraucherministerium hört man ...


Ach was. Gibt es das?


----------



## kathi (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

guten morgen und danke für die unterstüzung. das dumme an der sache ist ja, das ich mich wohl letztes jahr da mal angemeldet habe, aber...nie ist irgenetwas gekommen. seit neusten haben wir einen neuen router und auf einmal kommt son schreiben. anbieten einer ...premium mitgliedschaft..für 7 Euro montl. jährl. im vorraus zu zahlen, oder...man kündigt bis zum 29.01.09. das so ziemlich am schluß erwähnt, davor ne ganze latte mit was alles geboten wird. 
ich habe mir einige ausdrucke von den zurück gekommen mails gemacht und auch von dem schreiben.habe die adresse mit einem ..prishing...versehen. natürlich werde ich nicht zahlen, aber mir geht das ganz schön an die nieren.   kathi


----------



## kathi (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*

guten morgen, mein einverständnis habe und werde ich nie geben. nur wenn die kündigungsmails immer wieder zurück kommen , ist man erst mal geschockt. durch lesen dieser seiten, weiß ich jetzt, das diese anbieter ungesetzlich handeln. ich werde mich nicht mehr an diese seite wenden und nix beantworten und nix zahlen.  danke   kathi


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## kathi (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

guten morgen sascha, genau das habe ich bekommen, nur das mich der 
Spaß 168 Euro kosten soll, das stand da nicht. Ich habe gekündigt und mit hinweisen auf Computerbetrug untermalt. gestern habe mir die seite nochmal angesehen und mich auch erinneret, da vor monaten mich ( dumme nuss) angemeldet habe. nur ...rezepte habe ich nie bekommen. ich werde nicht zahlen, das steht fest und ich danke euch allen, für die information. ich bin duch zufall hier bei computerbetrug gelandet. ich ärgere mich nur, das ich das nicht früher kennen gelernt habe.ich werde jetzt täglich hier rein sehen und hoffe do, das mir so was dämmliches nie wieder passiert.   kathi


----------



## meteor650 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

ich habe nach Recherchen den Namen und die vollständihge Adresse des Domainabetreibers von rezept-ideen.de+fabriken.de+smart67.de herausbekommen und dahin könnte man eingeschrieben und mit Rückschein die "schriftlichen Kündigungen"schicken,die so höhnisch binnen 14 Tagen verlangt werden und eine E-Mail ist nun mal keine schriftliche Kündigung!
Der Domainebetreiber heisst[...]

Er wird auch in der Auskunft als Administrativer Ansprechpartner genannt-also genau der Richtige für Tonnen von Kündigungen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein!!!

Woher ich das alles weiss?

Domain Abfrage-Ergebnis von  www.denic.de  und nur rezepte-ideen oder fabriken.de eingeben und ihr kriegt diese Antwort!!!

Ich hoffe,Euch ein bisschen geholfen zu haben,gehöre selber zu den Geschädigten,aber von mir kriegt keiner mehr die richtige Adresse oder Name,das hat schhon bei Nacharschaft24 geholfen..wer da wen behumpst-das ist die Frage...


----------



## wahlhesse (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Kleiner Tipp bevor unnötig Geld für Einschreiben mit Rückschein ausgegeben wird:
fabriken.de und rezepte-ideen.de: Plötzlich alles kostenpflichtig?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## kathi (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

danke für den tipp. ic habe auch gleich bei ..denice..nachgesehen. aber, was jetzt, der eine sagt nicht rühren, der andere, per mail kündigen reicht, der nächste sagt per einschreiben kündigen...ich habe mehrmals per mail gekündigt. bin durchaus bereit das auch per einschreibe zu machen, aber nützen, tut wohl gar nix. die ersten rechnungen, wenn nicht gleich mahnungen, werden bei mir garantiert anfang februar auftauchen. bis dann    kathi


----------



## webwatcher (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



kathi schrieb:


> . aber, was jetzt, der eine sagt nicht rühren, der andere, per mail kündigen reicht, der nächste sagt per einschreiben kündigen..i



Zur Frage der Brieffreundschaft:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## meteor650 (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Mein erster Beitrag war nur für alle die gedacht-die meinen sie müssten unbedingt einen Vertrag kündigen,den sie gar nicht eingegangen sind..
Im Prinzip stellt sich nur die Frage,warum ich wem Unbekannten im Netzt meine richtige Adresse und meine richtigen Namen verraten soll-womöglich auch noch das richtige Geburtsdatum-das wäre dann schon der Zugang zu allen weiteren Daten..die skrupellos abgezockt werden..Leute seid gescheit-ein zweites Postfach-ein Pseudonym und der Spuk hat ein Ende,bzw.beginnt gar nicht..Mahnbescheide per Post werden als Unzustellbar zurückgeschickt und Ihr könnt Euch entspannt zurücklehenen-das hab ich schon bei Nachbarschaft24 getan-rein Interesse-halber..der Ton wurde immer schärfer die Drohungen immer agressiver-und irgenwann war schluss-jetzt ist seit mitte September Ruhe..die spekulieren nur darauf-dass man als ängstlicher User Angst bekommt,die Nerven verliert und bezahlt-bitte für Was?

Computerbetrug hat mir sehr geholfen und den Rücken gestärkt-und ich arbeite in Zukunft gerne mit...

Liebe Grüsse an alle Betroffenen und haltet die Ohren steifdie können Euch gar nix,wenn Ihr Klug seid und:
 GEMEINSAM SIND WIR STARK!!


----------



## margr (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



kathi schrieb:


> danke für den tipp. ic habe auch gleich bei ..denice..nachgesehen. aber, was jetzt, der eine sagt nicht rühren, der andere, per mail kündigen reicht, der nächste sagt per einschreiben kündigen...ich habe mehrmals per mail gekündigt. bin durchaus bereit das auch per einschreibe zu machen, aber nützen, tut wohl gar nix. die ersten rechnungen, wenn nicht gleich mahnungen, werden bei mir garantiert anfang februar auftauchen. bis dann    kathi





Also ich schreib jetzt mal wie das bei mir bzw. meinem Vater abgelauefen ist. Registriert und wie bei euch nach einigen Wochen dieselbe eMail mit dem Hinweis der Dienst wäre in Zukunft kostenpflichtig. 
Ich habe dann für meinen Vater die Kündigung per eMail und per einfachem Brief geschrieben. Mit der Bitte um Bestätigung der Löschung des Accounts.
Adresse und eMailadresse stehen im Impressum.
Wieder bei mir zuhause angekommen, habe ich einen Screenshot von der Internetseite von Rezepte-Ideen gemacht. Dann habe ich eine geharnischte eMail aus meinem eMail konto, als Anlage die Mail die mein Vater von denen bekommen hat, plus mein Sceenshot, geschickt. 
Meine Frage war: Sie werden mir sicherlich erklären können warum Sie immer noch Werbung für einen kostenlosen Dienst machen und meinem Vater trotzdem diese eMail schicken, wonach der Dienst kostenpflichtig wird. Ein krasser Widerspruch.
Mittlerweile hat mein Vater eine Bestätigung bekommen das sein Account gelöscht wurde. Ich denke mal, damit sind wir aus der Geschichte raus.
Jetzt steht bei der Anmeldung etwas über die Kosten. 
Puh, Glück gehabt das ich den Screenshot früh genug gemacht hab.


----------



## dater (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



> Jetzt steht bei der Anmeldung etwas über die Kosten


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



margr schrieb:


> Puh, Glück gehabt das ich den Screenshot früh genug gemacht hab.


Sei nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn in einigen Wochen oder Monaten erneut  Forderungen gestellt  werden.
Nutzlosanbieter pflegen ihre Bekanntschaften selten für immer  abzubrechen
Die Debattiererei mit Nutzlosanbietern ist weniger als sinnlos. 
Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern : schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## margr (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dater schrieb:


> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html





Als ich kurz nach dem Empfang der eMail auf die Seite ging, stand dort definitiv noch kein Zusatz über die Kosten bei Neuregistrierung. Und von dieser Seite ist mein *Srceenshot mit Datum.* Wenn man heute auf die Seite geht steht dort unmißverständlich etwas über die Kosten. Heute weiß man also worauf man sich einläßt bei einer Registrierung. 
Da mein Vater eine eMail von denen bekommen hat mit der *Kündigungsbestätigung *sehe ich eventuellen weiteren Aktionen ohnehin gelassen entgegen. Ich bin da vollkommen auf der sicheren Seite und würde keinerlei weitere Brieffreundschaften pflegen. Dafür gibt es zur Not ja einen Spamfilter.


----------



## karina (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hallo, bin ganz neu auf dieser Seite. Habe mir so ziemlich alles von Euch zum Thema "rezepte-ideen"  durchgelesen. Ich gehöre leider auch zu denen, die mit diesen Leuten zu tun bekommen hat. Allerdings zu einer Zeit, als es noch kostenfrei war. Den Newsletter mit Hinweis auf Kostenpflicht habe ich leider gar nicht gelesen und habe gestern einen Newsletter erhalten, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die Kündigungsfrist der Mitgliedschaft bis zum 24.02.2009 verlängert wurde. 

Ich möchte zu meiner Beruhigung eine vorsorgliche Ablehnung einer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft versenden, habe aber weder eine e-mail-Adresse noch eine Anschrift. Kann mir jemand in dieser Sache helfen? Bevorzugen würde ich allerdings den Kontakt per e-mail. Vielen Dank im Voraus. karina :-D


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



karina schrieb:


> Ich möchte zu meiner Beruhigung eine vorsorgliche Ablehnung einer kostenpflichtigen Mitgliedschaft versenden, habe aber weder eine e-mail-Adresse noch eine Anschrift.


Lies dir  das erst mal durch bevor du sinnlose Brieffreundschaften knüpfst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## karina (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Gruß karina (in der Hoffnung, dass alles gut geht )


----------



## listen (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Ich habe ich eine Kündung per Mail an [email protected] geschickt und zusätzlich noch um Löschung meiner Daten der Internetseite gebeten  - aber auch wie ihr keine Antwort bekommen .Ich frage mich nun, ob es nicht besser ist schriftlich an die Adresse aus Düsseldorf meine Kündigung zu schicken, obwohl die Betreiber der Seite - die Connects2Content GmbH dann meine richtige Adresse bekommt .Das verlangte Kündigungsrecht ist nun auf den  24.02.2009 erweitert worden .
Ich habe auch beim telefonischen Support des Betreibers angerufen - aber dort haben sie noch nie etwas von freundlicher Kommunikaton gehört ( diese Wortwahl war von mir sehr sehr freundlich ausgedrückt  ) 
Dort habe ich nur gehört, dass man zwar im Internet eine Seite mit nur einem Usernamen und einer Emailadresse anmelden kann, man aber nun gezwungen ist schrifltich zu kündigen. 
Wie ich auf computerbetrug.de nun gelesen haben wartet ihr auch noch auf eine Antwort ! 
Wird man bei euch per Mail informiert ob eine Antwort auf meine Fragen beantwortet worden ist oder soll ich immer mal wieder auf das forum gehen ? 
Toll, dass es eure Seite gibt- bis dato habe ich zwar nur von computerbetrug gehört-war aber noch nie selber betroffen .


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



listen schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nun, ob es nicht besser ist schriftlich an die Adresse aus Düsseldorf meine Kündigung zu schicken, obwohl die Betreiber der Seite - die Connects2Content GmbH dann meine richtige Adresse bekommt  .


Brieffreundschaften mit Nutzlosanbietern sind wenig effizient.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Besonders  den letzten Absatz beachten: 


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## listen (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

danke für die Zitate  -

kann ich mich an euch wenden, wenn ich eine Rechnung bekommen sollte ? natürlich nicht um sie zu begleichen , sondern damit ich weiß, was ich dann machen soll ? 
Ich habe die Mailadresse [email protected] in meinem Mailprogramm gesperrt, so dass nun wohl auch keine Rechnungsmail bei mir ankommen kann - trotzdem habe ich ein ungutes Gefühl - die Seite sieht 
"ungefährlich " aus . 10 Jahre nutze ich meinen PC und nun so ein Ärger mit einer Kochseite .


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



listen schrieb:


> danke für die Zitate  -
> 
> kann ich mich an euch wenden, wenn ich eine Rechnung bekommen sollte ? .


Das steht  doch in dem ersten Link. Wie der Mahnungsrechnungsmüll aussieht,  ist ziemlich wurscht


----------



## Beatrice (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

:-p:-p:-p





kathi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin ein kompletter Neuling und suche mich durch diese Seiten nach jemanden, der ....Rezept-Ideen.de...kennt. Anscheinend bin ich da letzts Jahr auf diese Seite gelandet, auf die umsonst Rezepte gelesen werden konnten. Die Tage kriege ich eine nette mail, das man leider keine Sponsoren hat und ab den 1.2.09 montl 7 Euro zwei Jahre lang bezahlen soll. Natürlich wurde eine mail [email protected] u nd da sollte man sich dann, wenn man nicht automatisch Mitglied werden möchte,abmelden,kündigen oder Widerspruch einlegen. Ich habe das getan und.....meine mails kommen zurück. Komischerweise, ich habe die bombadiert mit Kündigungen, sind einige nicht zurück gekommen. Hat irgendeiner auch Erfahrung mit so was ? Da kommt garantierrt im Februar eine Rechnung mit Mahnung.
> Ich habe jetzt schon so viel gelesen,aber eine totale Unsicherheit bleibt.Sie alle handeln so selbstsicher. Danke Ihre kathi


----------



## Beatrice (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hallo...Ich bin neu hier!!!!
Ich habe gestern mein Kündigungsschreiben an [email protected] per E-Mail geschickt und habe heute meine Kündigungsbestätigung sowie die Löschung meiner Mitgliedschaft erhalten. Ich hoffe nur, das jetzt nichts mehr kommt und die irgendwelche Forderungen stellen. Ich habe aber keine Adresse wo man die Kündigung schriftlich schicken kann.


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



Beatrice schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keine Adresse wo man die Kündigung schriftlich schicken kann.


Lies das und  denk noch mal drüber nach, bevor du Brieffreundschaften schließt

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## margr (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



Beatrice schrieb:


> Hallo...Ich bin neu hier!!!!
> Ich habe gestern mein Kündigungsschreiben an [email protected] per E-Mail geschickt und habe heute meine Kündigungsbestätigung sowie die Löschung meiner Mitgliedschaft erhalten. Ich hoffe nur, das jetzt nichts mehr kommt und die irgendwelche Forderungen stellen. Ich habe aber keine Adresse wo man die Kündigung schriftlich schicken kann.


 


Die steht im Impressum der Onlineseite. Ich habe sowohl per eMail an  [email protected] wie auch schriftlich an 
Connects 2 Content GmbH
Spangerstr 38a
40599 Düsseldorf    (hoffe das ist jetzt erlaubt hier zu schreiben?)

 gekündigt (für meinen Vater). Mittlerweile liegt uns eine schriftliche Kündigungsbestätigung, mit dem Hinweis das der Account gelöscht wird, vor. Gibt einem schon ein ruhigeres Gefühl. Zumal ich für meinen Vater registriert hab. Zwar mit seinem Wissen, aber er ist Comuterneuling mit seine 75 Jahren. Er selber schäft jetzt auch ruhiger.


----------



## Beatrice (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Vielen Dank für die Anschrift:-D Ich werde zur Vorsicht noch eine schriftliche Kündigung schicken. Ich hoffe das dann diese Angelegenheit geklärt ist und wir endlich alle unsere Ruhe haben.


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



Beatrice schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Anschrift:-D Ich werde zur Vorsicht noch eine schriftliche Kündigung schicken. Ich hoffe das dann diese Angelegenheit geklärt ist und wir endlich alle unsere Ruhe haben.


 

Gern geschehen. Viel Glück.


----------



## kathi (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

hallo beatrice, ich dachte schon, das ich die einzige bin, die auf diese seite rein gefallen ist. auch ich habe durch diese seiten viel zuspruch bekommen und informationen, wie ich mich verhalten soll. und...nach dem ich denen so einige mails, gespickt mit auszügen aus diesem forum,habe ich auch eine kündigungsbestätigung von denen bekommen.ich denke, diese leute haben kalte füsse bekommen, da doch sehr viel widerstand von den von ihnen gleimten kamen.hoffentlich geht solchen leute es kräftig an den kragen. gruß kathi


----------



## Beatrice (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hallo kathi, solchen Leuten muss man drohen. Ich habe denen mit der Verbraucherzentrale gedroht. Daraufhin habe ich sofort eine Kündigungsbestätigung per E-Mail erhalten.Traue denen aber trotzdem nicht und werde die Kündigung noch schriftlich wegschicken.Nicht das noch eine Rechnung kommt.Ich werde in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein wo ich mich anmelde. Gruss Beatrice


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Na, wenn du die Kündigungsbestätigung hast brauchst du doch nicht noch zusätzlich zu kündigen. Du hast doch etwas in den Händen und bist somit auf der sicheren Seite. Ohne diese Kündigungsbestätigung würde eine zusätzliche schriftliche Kündigung Sinn machen. Aber so hast doch einen Beweis, das die Kündigung anerkannt wurde. Weiter muß man da nicht reagieren.


----------



## Beatrice (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hallo....Da hast du auch wieder Recht. Ich habe die Kündigungsbestätigung gespeichert das ich etwas in der Hand habe falls noch etwas kommt. Denen kann man ja nicht treauen. Trotzdem, nochmals vielen Dank:-D:-D:-D. Gruss... Beatrice


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Ich hab`s ausgedruckt und außerdem ebenfalls gespeichert. Doppelt hält besser. Falls mal die Daten abhanden kommen, hab ich ein Schriftstück in der Hand.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Brieffreundschaften mit Halunken lohnen sich nicht.

Eine Kündigung zum Jahr 2011 hilft nichts. Schwachsinniger Mahndrohmüll wird weiterhin eintreffen.


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Brieffreundschaften mit Halunken lohnen sich nicht.
> 
> Eine Kündigung zum Jahr 2011 hilft nichts. Schwachsinniger Mahndrohmüll wird weiterhin eintreffen.


 

Ich habe eine Kündigungsbestätigung welches die sofortige Löschung des Accounts beinhaltet. Nix zum Jahr 2011. Weitere schriftliche Kontakte meinerseits wird es auch nicht geben.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Dann ist es keine Kündigung.

Aber in Peking ist heute ein Fahrrad umgekippt. Das ist auch ganz aufregend.


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann ist es keine Kündigung.
> 
> Aber in Peking ist heute ein Fahrrad umgekippt. Das ist auch ganz aufregend.


 

Sehr witzig.


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Leider nicht.

Das Problem mit Erfolgsberichten selbst erlebter Brieffreundschaften ist die überflüssige Verwirrung bei allen anderen, insbesondere bei denen, die hier tausendfach lesen, aber nicht schreiben.

Die glauben dann alle, man müsse sich mit diesen Banden lange per Briefkontakt rumschlagen.

Genau das ist irreführend falsch. Klappe halten reicht. Schützt auch vor überflüssigen Selbstdarstellungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> . Klappe halten reicht.



Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## margr (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*



dvill schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Das Problem mit Erfolgsberichten selbst erlebter Brieffreundschaften ist die überflüssige Verwirrung bei allen anderen, insbesondere bei denen, die hier tausendfach lesen, aber nicht schreiben.
> 
> ...


 


Ich schrieb nicht das ich lange "Brieffreunschaften" pflegen will, sondern das ich von meinem mir von Rezepte-Ideen.de eingeräumten Kündigungsrecht gebrauch gemacht habe,das ich gebeten habe meinen Account zu löschen und mir dieses bewilligt und bestätigt wurde.

Ich glaube mit der Einführung einer Kostenpflicht für eine bisher kostenlosen Dienst, haben die bislang nichts verbotenenes gemacht. 
Wichtig ist dabei doch das Verhalten im nachhinein.

Wenn sich vertragliche Regeln ändern, muß einem Verbraucher ein Sonderkündigungsrecht eingeräumt werden. Haben die ja getan.

Wie die Herrschaften sich weiterhin verhalten? Nun das wird man sehen.

Wie ich mich verhalten werde? Ich habe getan was getan werden mußte. Mehr muß nicht und wird nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hier  gibt es User,  die sich zutrauen besser Bescheid zu wissen, als diejenigen die seit Jahren mit derartigen Nutzlosseiten   Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, sogar gegen den Rat von Verbraucherzentralen. 

Erstaunlich  für jemanden, der offensichtlich  das erste Mal in seinem  Leben Bekanntschaft damit gemacht hat.


----------



## Beatrice (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Da hast du Recht. Ich werde es mir auch noch ausdrucken. Dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite wenn man etwas in der Hand hat.Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## technofreak (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Da hier ganz offensichtlich absichtlich  contraproduktive  Verwirrungspostings vom Stapel gelassen werden: 

Thread geschlossen


----------



## ulligd469 (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

ich habe heute eine Mail mit zahlungsaufforderung bekommen von Rezepte-Ideen. :wall:ich kann mich nicht mal entsinnen, daß ich eine Mail bekommen habe, wo ich in Premium umgewandelt wurde. Wie ist das jetzt mit der Rechnung?


----------



## mavetter (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de*

Hallöchen,
habe heute ebenso von denen eine Rechnung erhalten, die ich keinesfalls bezahlen werde. Das habe ich denen auch schon mitgeteilt, ebenso die *Kündigung* nachgereicht und angeboten, das man das auch gerichtlich klären könne. 
Ausserdem habe ich nie eine Nachricht bekommen, das die Seite kostenpflichtig würde, und sogleich mich auf das ausserordentliche Kündigungsrecht bezogen, da ich erst mit der Rechnung darüber informiert wurde.
Eine Bestätigungsmail, das meine Antwort bei Gelegenheit bearbeitet würde, erhielt ich auch. :-D
Ebenso habe ich mit der Seite Computerbetrug gedroht, was ich hiermit verwirkliche.


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

rezepte-ideen.de und fabriken.de  grhören  zum selben Betreiber

Ganz offensichtlich wird hier dieselbe  Masche  abgezogen

daher gelten auch hier die  Ratschläge wie für fabriken.de 

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## NadineM. (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich habe ebenfalls eben eine Mail geschickt, Ihnen mitgeteilt, dass ich die Email mit der zahlungsaufforderung meinem Anwahlt weitergleitet habe (was auch wirklich der Fall ist), sowie eine Info an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale. 
Habe denen dann nochmal ausdrücklich erklärt, dass sie meine Daten löschen sollen und ich die Einführung einer Kostenpflicht nicht anerkenne und gelöscht werden möchte.

Werde jetzt auf anraten meines Anwalts auf nichts mehr reagieren. Dieser meint, dass dadurch das die Masche publik geworden ist kurz über lang keine Nachricht mehr von denen kommen wird. So ist es auch bei "nachbarschaft24.de" abgelaufen.

Also schön auf stur stellen.....
:-p


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



NadineM. schrieb:


> Dieser meint, dass dadurch das die Masche publik geworden ist kurz über lang keine Nachricht mehr von denen kommen wird.


deckt sich nicht mit unseren Erfahrungen, Mailrobots sind rationalen Argumenten gegenüber unzugänglich


----------



## NadineM. (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> deckt sich nicht mit unseren Erfahrungen, Mailrobots sind rationalen Argumenten gegenüber unzugänglich


 
Der meinte bestimmt auch nicht die Mailrobots sondern, dass die Betreiber der Seite bzw. diese seltsame Firma irgendwann aufgeben Geld zu bekommen, da sie vor Gericht nicht weit kommen und Ihnen nichts bleibt als nach unzähligen Mahnungen irgendwann ruhe zu geben.
Er sagt, dass die Ihre Ansprüche halt eh nicht durchsetzen können.

:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du hast das System ( und anscheinend auch dein Anwalt) der Nutzlosbranche noch nicht verstanden

Es werden keine rechtlichen Schritte unternommen sondern nur damit gedroht. 
ca 10-30%  verunsicherter und uninformierter Nutzer,  die bezahlen, reichen  völlig aus um sich Ferraris zu leisten.


----------



## CosmoLinchen (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo auch ich habe so eine Mail bekommen und weiß nicht mehr weiter...

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen wie ich mich verhalten soll... 

das wäre wirklich super...

Weil wer kann sich schon 84 euro im jahr und das für 2 jahre Leisten ich nicht... :cry:


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Lies das hier ist derselbe  Betreiber und  dieselbe Masche

fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## CosmoLinchen (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Okay ich danke dir für diese information...

Also sprich ich muss nicht kündigen (was ich nicht wollte) ...?  

Einfach ignoriren ...?


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

fabriken.de will jetzt Kasse machen | Augsblog.de


> Und um auch das vorweg zu nehmen: Nein, einen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung muss man nicht schicken, wenn man in der zunächst kostenlosen Community Mitglied war und jetzt plötzlich und ohne Zustimmung abkassiert werden soll.


das muß jetzt langen. Noch  deutlicher geht es nicht mehr


----------



## CosmoLinchen (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Okay ich danke dir aufjedenfall für die super schnelle antwort...

mir is ein stein vom herzen gefallen...

Schön das es dieses forum gibt...

DANKE...


----------



## Flip (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

auch ich bin mit dieser mail konfrontiert worden. ich habe sie zufällig aus dem spamfilter gelesen - wo sie auch hin gehört! ich habe kurz per mail stellung bezogen und damit die sache auch rund ist, ein fax geschickt. den inhalt habe ich mit einem anwalt verfasst. mal sehen was da so kommt. ich sitze das aus :-D


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Flip schrieb:


> ! ich habe kurz per mail stellung bezogen und damit die sache auch rund ist, ein fax geschickt.


Wozu Liebesbriefe wechseln?
fabriken.de verschickt fragwürdige Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Wer damals unter Zusage einer kostenlosen Community Mitglied wurde, kann nachträglich nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden.
> 
> Da in diesen Fällen keine kostenpflichtigen Verträge zustanden kamen, muss den Rechnungen der Connects 2 Content GmbH auch nicht widersprochen werden - auch wenn die Firma möglicherweise weiter drohen und mahnen wird.


----------



## Flip (4 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

kein liebesbeweis - computerrecht und e-commerce! damit auch gut


----------



## stift2 (5 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo ich bin neu hier, und habe es auch mit erlebt habe gestern eine Mail mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Nachdem ich alles hier gelesen habe, habe ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale SH gewandt, und die sage man solle nicht zahlen und in widerspruch gehen das ganze per Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken an die Deutsche Adresse und warten was passiert.Ich wollte das mal los werden denn sowas ärgert mich ungemein wie man so dreist sein kann wie diese Firma:roll:


----------



## liebestaube69 (5 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

man man  das man den [ edit]  aber nicht ans fell kommt OHNE WORTE
auch nachbarschats scout 24 de ist so ein verein
ich weiss nicht warum man  gegen solche dubiosen [ edit] nicht konkret vorgehen kann
die müssen gleich ihr portal gesperrt bekommen


ich hab eine kündigung mit widerrufsrecht und $ hingeschickt 
vorsicht iss die mutter der porzelankiste
so hat man immer was in der hand und die können nachher nicht sagen haben wir nie bekommen

drück allen betroffenen ganz ganz feste die daumen


----------



## bernhard (6 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



> Zusammenfassender Ratschlag an die Betroffenen: *Nicht zahlen und nicht verunsichern lassen!*


verbraucherrechtliches…  rezepte-ideen.de - Noch mehr Rechnungen


----------



## bernhard (6 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Beiträge, die im Sinne des Themas abschweifen, finden sich unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...chtig-ab-01-02-09-angeblich-9.html#post271767


----------



## regaschuh53 (6 März 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Zur Beruhigung der Nerven die Mails aufheben und screenshots der Seite. Aber bitte damit nicht gegen die Anbieter argumentieren, die sind da resistent.
> 
> Dann Saschas Beruhigungspillen konsumieren
> hier klicken, ist kostenfrei
> (auch in bernhards Signatur oben ist ein lesenswerter Link verborgen zur Beruhigung)


hallo, habe auch die Rechnung bekommen, nur die 2 Mails, indenen die angeblich ein Sonderkündigungsrecht anbieten, find ich nicht. Auch nicht im Spamfilter. Ist vielleicht ein neuer Trick der "netten Firma". Auch ist die (neue?)AG von denen ziemlich direkt und unverschämt gestaltet, z.B. >meine Pflichten<. Mit openDownload.de  hab ich z.Z.auch meinen Tanz. Das kostenlose Antivirprogramm wurde auch plötzlich zur Rechnung. Die schreiben, weil ich es aktiviert hätte, wäre ich bei ihnen "im Boot". Ich schreib auch nichts mehr, fliegt ja sowieso in den ihren Reißwolf.
Gruß Renate


----------



## webwatcher (6 März 2009)

*AW: rezept-ideen.de*



regaschuh53 schrieb:


> Mit openDownload.de  hab ich z.Z.auch meinen Tanz. Das kostenlose Antivirprogramm wurde auch plötzlich zur Rechnung.


kleiner Tipp. Bei der nächsten Googlesuche drauf achten, die Suchtreffer  am Anfang  gelb hinterlegt sind Werbung.

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Sternchen80 (6 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

auch ich bin diese Woche einer  Abzockfirma auf den Leim gegangen und habe aus Unwissenheit, nachdem ich 2 mal  mit der Firma telefoniert habe, 84 Euro ueberwiesen, erst einen Tag später habe  ich viele Dinge per Internet herrausgefunden. 
Hatte auch via Telefon und Email  gekündigt. Dazu gabs keine Bestättigung....
Koennen sie mir  helfen?

Es handelt sich im die Seite  Rezept-ideen.de
Bin ich nun verpflichtet weitere  Schritte einzuleiten? Wenn ja koennten sie mir vielleicht helfen? Denn ich  verfüge nicht ueber eigene Mittel dies zu tun.
Die Anbieter haben sich durch  falsch Aussagen ihrer Mitarbeiter und ihrer Mail in meinen Augen meine Zahlung  erschlichen. NU hab ich aber auch gelesen das meine Zahlung nun einen Zuspruch  auf die AGB Änderung bedeutet... Besagte Mail in der Rechnung habe ich nie  bekommen und auch ich habe falsche Aussagen gegeben und als dann am Telefon mit  der 2 Dame der Teil mit der Adresse kam schob ich vor das ich weg muss und die  Adresse würd ich ihnen dann via Email senden... Gott sei dank, habe ich meine  Adresse nun doch nicht geschickt. 

Ich habe nun Angst das die  nächstes Jahr wieder forden und dann mit Recht, denn ich hatte bis gestern  absolut keine Ahnung was ich machen sollte. 
Ich wüßte nun nicht mal wie ich  meinen Widerruf verfasse da ja aus falschen Tatsachen der Firma meine erste  Zahlung bei denen eingegangen war....

Widerrufen trotz Zahlung wie geht  das? Kann man die Zahlung zurückfordern, denn meine Bank, kann nicht mehr zurück  buchen....
Ich werde auch ende des Monats  die Email Adresse mit denen ich ihnen gerade schreibe löschen. 

Können sie mir  helfen???
Wie schicke ich eine Schriftliche  Kündigung an solch eine Firma finde nur Widersprüche bei nicht  bezahlen...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Antiscammer (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke für deine ANTWORT.... das heisst also ich bin zu keinen weiteren Zahlungen verpflichtet???? 
Denn ich wusst von meiner Nichtschuld ja nichts da ich das alles erst nach dem Mi der Bezahlung erfahren habe... Wusste auch nicht, das man die AGBs nicht in einem Newsletter mitteilen darf sondern das andren Wegen bedarf.... Da eben Newsletter im Spam landen können.... 
Ich dache MI aber du hast das uebersehen da sicher im Spam und das ist dann deine Schuld uws.... rief ja dann eben an und da beteuerten mir beide Tussis das ich ZAHLEN MUSS

WIe sollte ich nun weiter vorgehen? 
Dennoch ein Widerruf per Post? Wenn ja wie schreiben?

Sollte ich dennoch zu einem Anwalt? Denn ich muesste vorher zum Gericht für so einen Hilfe schein... Wer kennt sich damit aus?



glg


----------



## wahlhesse (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Aus rechtlichen Gründen darf Dir hier niemand genaue Antworten auf Deine Fragen geben. In Deutschland ist individuelle Rechtsberatung den Anwälten und Verbraucherzentralen vorbehalten.

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe darf aber gegeben werden, und ich kann Dir sagen, Antiscammers Beitrag ist gut. Wenn Du Dir trotzdem noch unsicher bist, lies bitte folgenden Link: Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Oder schau Dir den Kram einfach mal an: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Und als abschliessender Tipp: Wenn jemand etwas von Dir will, muss er verdammt gut beweisen wieso. Das ist NICHT Aufgabe des (unfreiwilligen) Kunden. Normalerweise riecht man schnell, ob man es mit einer seriösen Firma zu tun hat oder nicht. Eine seriöse Firma verhält sich Kunden gegenüber kulant und droht nicht. Auch hat eine seriöse Firma eine nachvollziehbare Adresse und Geschäftsführer. Und zum Schluss: Ein seriöser Anbieter kennt auch das BGB und hält sich dran  .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

danke.... für deine antwort... hatte in deinem link gestern schon gestöbert... aber auf meine frage is das aus meiner grossen angst heraus noch keine wirkliche antwort da sich das meiste auf bei nicht bezahlen verhält und ja das vom vorgänger war auch gut... nur würd ich mich eben iwie gerne absichern, denn beim nichts tun wird mir flau im magen...

hatte ja per email wie alle andren auch gekündigt aber da geben diese dummen anbieter nichts denn die lesen diese mails nicht


----------



## wahlhesse (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wenn trotz der Links und Videos ein flaues Gefühl bleibt, kann man natürlich gerne zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen. Allerdings kostet es dort etwas "Rezeptgebühr".  Immerhin ist das Geld dort besser angelegt als in den Händen zwielichtiger Gesellen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> aber da geben diese dummen anbieter nichts denn die lesen diese mails nicht


Mailrobots lesen nicht, sie nur darauf programmiert immer wieder Drohmüll zu senden


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja das mit den Mailrobos weiss ich mittlerweile auch... Bei der Zentrale hab ich schon angerufen.... die hat mir ne Nr. gegeben für deren Rechtssprecher Kerl da.... aber das Anrufen kostet viel Geld...

Ja hab flaues Gefühl im Bauch, gerade bei dem was man alles hört oder erlebt...

Kennt sich jmd denn mit diesem Beratungsgutschein aus vom Amt? Welche Lohngrenze gibt es und wird der Partner so wie beim Arbeitsamt zb auch mit einbezogen?


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> Ja hab flaues Gefühl im Bauch, gerade bei dem was man alles hört oder erlebt...


Was hast du denn gehört/gelesen   außer Belästigungen   durch Mahndrohmüll? 
Ernstzunehmendes kenne ich nicht. Drück dich etwas genauer aus.


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

also das gehörte beschliesst sich auf die Anrufe die ich dummerweise getättigt hatte bevor ich von dem ganzen hier mal Ahnung hatte... und bis eben dachte ich auch das meine Zahlung eine Zustimmung ist... 
Nu würd ich nur noch gern wissen ob jmd die Grenze kennt wegen Beratungscheins  Denn nen Widerruf will ich mir allemal verfassen lassen, da die ja meine Zahlung erhalten haben... die Mails lesen die ja net... so sicher ich mich lieber ab... 
Ich habe auch iwo gehört/gelesen ich weiss nur leider nimmer wo..... das die Angeblich durch meine KONTO Daten meine Adresse rausfinden koennen zb... Denn hatte ja ne falsche Anschrift angegeben, was ich nu weiss nicht falsch war, hab keinen Geschädigt... und durch IP Adresse is das auch net so einfach dank dem Artikel den es hier gibt, weiss ich das nun auch...


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch iwo gehört/gelesen ich weiss nur leider nimmer wo..... das die Angeblich durch meine KONTO Daten meine Adresse rausfinden koennen zb...


Erstens  stimmt das nicht und  selbst wenn, würde das nichts an der Situation  ändern.
Geh zur Verbraucherzentrale, die machen das kostengünstig.


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

in wie fern an der Situation? Du meinst das es Betrug ist egal was passierst ist?

Ich gehe Montag spätestens jedoch Di zum Amtsgericht... da werd ich versuchen so einen Schein zu bekommen. 

Verbraucherzentrale werd ich erst anlaufen, wenn das mit dem Schein nicht klappt. Angerufen hab ich da schon, die Frau selber konnte mir nicht helfen, sagte sie und gab mir ne 0900er Nummer die 1,50 die Min. kostet... Leider kann ich nicht soviel Geld ausgeben. Hab ja leider die 84 Euro schon verloren :-(


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Lies das und beruhige dich 





> *FAQ: Internetvertragsfallen*
> 6.    Muss ich mit einer Betrugsanzeige rechnen, weil ich falsche Adress- oder Geburtsdaten angegeben habe?
> 
> Viele Betroffene haben bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben, weil sie mit ihren persönlichen Daten vorsichtig sind und sich vor allem vor Werbung schützen wollen. Allein dies rechtfertigt keinen Betrugsvorwurf. Nicht jede Lüge ist ein strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug. Ein solcher kommt von vornherein nur dann in Betracht, wenn man sich auf der Seite mit falschen Daten angemeldet hat, um den Betreiber zu schädigen. Wenn man also wusste, dass das Angebot etwas kostet, man aber durch die Angabe der falschen Daten der Zahlungspflicht entgehen wollte. Die Betroffenen müssten also Betrugsvorsatz gehabt haben. Dieser besteht jedoch nicht, wenn die Kosten übersehen wurden. Hier können die Seitenbetreiber auch nicht sagen: “Wenn ihr richtig hingeguckt hättet, hättet ihr den Preis gesehen.” Das genügt nicht, denn einen fahrlässigen Betrug gibt es nicht.




Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - VZ-Bereiche - FAQ: Internetvertragsfallen


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja das weiss ich  hab ich ja gelesesn 
hab ich gestern alles gelesen  
meinte das nu aber anders  
danke aber für deine schnellen Antworten immer....


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Um dir etwas von deiner Angst zu nehmen: Seit dreieinhalb Jahren gibt es diese sogenannten 
Nutzlosseiten, die   hundertausende von Verbrauchern  versuchen/versucht haben zu linken. 
Was du für dich schilderst,  ist einigen tausend anderen auch passiert.

In dieser Zeit hat es genau vier Anläufe der Betreiber gegeben, die vermeintlichen Ansprüche
 vor Gericht durchzusetzen. In allen vier Fällen sind die Nutzlosbetreiber auf die Nase gefallen.

Die Chance den Jackpot zu knacken ist also  zigmal grösser, als sich mit denen
 vor Gericht auseinandersetzen  müssen.


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

das ist sehr sehr lieb.... danke

da ich aber schon bezahlt hab sicher ich mich nu lieber mit so nem brief vom anwalt ab der den widerspruch dann eben gut formuliert... denn mails kommen ja eh net an wegen dem robo  und so is man auf der sicheren site das man was getan hat... oder?

ja viele schweigen nun einfach was ja auch nicht so ganz falsch zu sein schein... 


find es schön wenn draussen leute sind die jmd mit rat und tat zur seite stehen... wirklich... danke


----------



## Antiscammer (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du sagst, die haben Deine richtige Adresse nicht.
Welchen Grund sollte es geben, denen über ein Anwaltsschreiben auch noch Deine richtige Adresse auszuliefern?
Momentan können die Dir keine Mahn-Post zustellen. Sorge dafür, dass das auch so bleibt. 
Und das mit dem "Adresse rausfinden über die Kontonummer..." ist gequirlter Quark.


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

ne meine Adresse würden die auch nicht bekommen  bin ja  nicht ganz doof  in meinem ersten Post hab ich ja geschrieben als die mich nach der Adresse fragte meinte ich muss nun los schicke ihnen eine Email  und in meiner Email Kündigung stand auch drin, das die keine Adresse bekommen.... email wird auch gelöscht   nur steht ja in den meisten Artikeln wer sich absichern will ne kündigung/widerruf per einschreiben senden


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> nur steht ja in den meisten Artikeln wer sich absichern will ne kündigung/widerruf per einschreiben senden


Nicht bei uns, jedenfalls nicht in unseren Empfehlungen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


> Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

ja das hatte ich heute gelesen diesen artikel mit dem briefverkehr... nur hab ich das mit dem recht verlieren nach dem jahr nicht so ganz verstanden  denn für mich hört es sich so an als wenn man dann echt sicher sein will echt hinschreibt, was sich ohne die daten versteht die sie nicht haben... denn meine adresse no way,.... die email die wird gelösch so dann können die eh nichts mehr so hoff ich 

 das Zitat... Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.

das stimmt  

nur mit der rechtslage und dem 

zitat:*Wer nicht schreibt, kann nach einem Jahr der Reglosigkeit die Möglichkeit der Anfechtung verlieren

und **Anfechtung/Widerruf:::
*
das machte mich an dem ganzen stuzig


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du mußt das schon im Zusammenhang  lesen und nicht isoliert. Das sind juristische Aspekte, die im normalen Geschäftsverkehr gelten ( Es gibt ja auch noch seriöse Geschäftsleute. )  Wenn ein Jurist ein Grundsatzposting verfaßt, berücksichtig er alle Aspekte, auch wenn sie im Bereich Nutzlosabzocke hypothetischer Natur sind. Deswegen steht auch "kann".


----------



## Sternchen80 (7 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

jaa hab das ja ganz gelesen  

und ok wenn das nun für die seriösen gilt dann is das dann ja ok  dann sollte man ja echt auch anders reagieren wie in dem abzockenfall 

jaa ja wenn frauen kein son juristisch deutsch sprechen und verstehen


----------



## erich-lohmann (10 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

[noparse]Hallo,
als Betroffener - noch nicht Geschädigter - habe ich auch vor kurzem eine Rechnung über zunächst 84 Euro von der Firma "Connects 2 Content GmbH (Internetseite www.fabriken.de) erhalten, da meine damalige kostenfreie Mitgliedschaft jetzt zu einer kostenpflichtigen (Dauer von 2 Jahren) geworden sein sollte; ich kann mich nur soweit erinnern, dass ich mich erst seit kurzem (2-3 Monate) auf der Internetseite kostenfrei (habe extra darauf geachtet) angemeldet hatte; allerdings meine ich, dass die Internetseite www.fabrikverkauf.de gelautet hatte, die allerdings, soweit man dies Seite angibt auf einen anderen Betreiber geleitet wird ! Die Rechnung wurde damit begründet, dass ich auf einer der e-mails nicht geantwortet bzw. widersprochen haben sollte; erwähnenswert ist dabei, dass die e-mail nicht explizit auf eine Vertragsänderung hingewiesen hat, sondern als Newsletter kaschiert verschickt worden ist und erst im nachfolgendem Text -zuvor wurde belangloses über irgendwelche reduzierten Designermoden berichtet - wurde unter einem weiteren Punkt die geänderten Teilnahmevoraussetzungen mit aufgeführt und sollte man nicht binnen 2 Wochen dieser Änderung widerrufen, erfolgt ein 2-jähriges Abo (pro Jahr 84 Euro); geschickterweise war der Text so abefasst, dass alles in Großbuchstaben und auf dem ersten Blick nicht eindeutig zu erkennen war, worum es eigentlich bei dieser Mitteilung gehen sollte; allein diese Tatsache begründet für mich den Verdacht auf Betrug gem. § 263 StGB, indem dieser Betreiber durch diese Art und Weise des Textes eine arglistige Täuschung vornimmt !glücklicherweise bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe dadurch erfahren können, dass diese Geschäftspraktiken kein Einzelfall sind; dadurch bestärkt habe ich eigene Recherchen (Amtsgericht, Staatsanwaltschaft etc.) angestellt, denn unter der aufgeführten Telefonnummer erreicht man keinen (ständige Ansage zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, dass die Leitungen belegt seien); außerdem erscheint der Firmenname wie auch der Geschäftsinhaber nicht im Telefonbuch; beim Amtsgericht Düsseldorf habe ich auch erfahren, dass hinsichtlich der Anschrift - entgegen der Angabe im Impressum der Internetseite - die Firma die Königsallee 106 in 40215 Düsseldorf angegeben hat. Wie ich erfahren konnte, erschien heute ein Artikel in der Rheinischen Post mit entsprechenden Aufruf der Kripo Düsseldorf; es laufen derzeit Ermittlungen gegen den Betreiber der Internetseiten www.fabriken.de sowie www.rezepte-ideen.de und es werden in diesem Zusammenhang weitere Geschädigte gesucht; zur Zeit laufen 300 Anzeigen gegen diesen Jungunternehmer und seine Konten sind erstmals eingefroren worden. Ich hoffe mit diesen langen Ausführungen, einen informellen Beitrag geleistet zu haben; ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass viel zu wenige sich gegen solche [........] Machenschaften wehren. Auf die Rechtslage will ich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter eingehen, da ich meine, dass darüber schon viel wissenswertes geschrieben und mitgeteilt wurde; in diesem Sinne viel Glück und gute Nerven[/noparse]


----------



## Sternchen80 (10 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Also Betroffene finden sich ja derweil genug 
Also wenn was ist melden... da ich gezahlt habe bin ich gerne Bereit mit auszuagen oder sowas, auch wenn ich nicht gezahlt hätte würd ich das tun....

Anzeige Online hatte ich am Fr erstattet, bis aber noch keine Antwort, denke aber das die soviel zu tun haben und da demnächst sicher noch was kommen wird....

LG


----------



## ICEMAN77 (11 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Sternchen,

ich habe auch so eine rechnung wegen Rezepte bekommen. Nach meinen Recherchen hat sich die Kriminalpolizei Düsseldorf der Sache bereits angenommen. Wer sich vor dem 01.02.2009 angemeldet hat und den Jahresbeitrag bereits überwiesen hat möge sich bitte beim zuständigen Kommissariat 21 melden. Nach meinem Wissen wurde wohl ein Konto des Tatverdächtigen bereits eingfroren. Also nix für ungut,wird sich alles aufklären und zum guten wenden.

LG ice


----------



## webwatcher (11 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



ICEMAN77 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Recherchen hat sich die Kriminalpolizei Düsseldorf der Sache bereits angenommen.




heise online - 11.03.09 - Kripo friert Abzocker-Konto ein

Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


----------



## ICEMAN77 (11 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> heise online - 11.03.09 - Kripo friert Abzocker-Konto ein
> 
> Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


 

Danke webwatcher, habe das in einem anderen Board gelesen und wusste die Quelle nicht mehr, sorry.

gruß ice


----------



## Sternchen80 (11 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hatte heute bei der Polizei DD angerufen, aber der meinte ich sollte mich bei meiner Polizei melden, nur versteh ich denn Sinn nicht so ganz...

Meint ihr das wir geschädigten die gez. haben ihr Geld zurück bekommen????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das wir geschädigten die gez. haben ihr Geld zurück bekommen????


Von der Polizei oder StA in Düsseldorf sicher nicht aber im Rahmen einer "Rückgewinnungshilfe" könnten die dortigen Behörden zumindest die Möglichkeit offen halten, wenn sich der derzeit angenommene Leistungsbetrug durch die Verantwortlichen bestätigt.


Sternchen80 schrieb:


> ... ich sollte mich bei meiner Polizei melden, nur versteh ich denn Sinn nicht so ganz...


Wer sich betrogen fühlt (auch im Versuchsstadium), sollte eine Anzeige mit dem Hinweis auf die Ermittlungen in Düsseldorf erstatten. Die Herrin des dortigen Verfahrens bei der StA bejat die vorliegenden Verdachtsmomente, weshalb es unsäglich ist, sich Gedanken um den Sinn einer Strafanzeige zu machen. Von den über 200.000 betroffenen Communitymitgliedern sollte sich eine erhebliche Anzahl zu den Behörden bewegen, da hier ausnahmsweise mal die Quantität das eingeleitete Verfahren anschiebt. Es nutzt herzlich wenig, wenn die Zeugen erst dann nach staatlichem Gehör schreien, wenn auch noch das bereits vorbereitete Inkasso einsetzt.


----------



## Sternchen80 (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mir ist klar, das wir unser Geld nicht von der Polizei oder STA zurück bekommen, denn die können ja schlecht die "Schulden" vom Betroffenen zahlen!!! Das Geld ist ja auf sein Konto!!!

Und klar ist mir auch das wir alle eine Anzeige machen sollten  mir war nur nicht klar, warum er mich auf meine Polizei hinweist, da in jedem Artikel denich bisher ueber das "melden sie sich bei uns" gelesen habe, das man sich bei der Polizei Düsseldorf melden solle  
es war nicht eine Frage im Sinne, häää, wieso soll ich auch noch den Menschen anzeigen  
Dachte eben, das es eigentlich einfacher ist, wenn die in Düsseldorf das direkt machen  
Und [.......] war das alle mal was der Herr da gemacht hat, sieht man ja an den ganzen Hilfen die uns die lieben Menschen hier zur verfügung Stellen... Hiermit ein Danke an alle Verantwortlichen/mithelfer, dem Admin und seinen Mod.s und der Betreiber dieser Website.... Habe vieles "gelernt" durch diese Seite....

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Sternchen80 schrieb:


> Dachte eben, das es eigentlich einfacher ist, wenn die in Düsseldorf das direkt machen ...


Richtig und zwar einfach einen Brief mit Angabe der Personalien, einer (kurzen) Sachverhaltschilderung, und einer Kopie der Rechnung oder Mahnung an: 





> Polizeipräsidium Düsseldorf
> Kriminalkommissariat 21
> Jürgensplatz 5-7
> 40219 Düsseldorf


Alternativ könnte man zwar auch das Onlineportal NRW verwenden, doch da kann die gegenständliche Rechnung nicht angehangen werden, so dass womöglich Nachermittlungen beim Anzeigenerstatter vor Ort notwendig sind.


----------



## rose (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo an alle die auf rezepte.de reingefallen sind,

ich habe das gleiche erlebt und bekomme vor zwei wochen eine saftige email rechnung über 84 euro für 1 jahr. ich habe nichts abgeschlossen.
die sind sogar dreist und schreiben die hätten mir 2 email geschrieben das,wenn ich nicht reagiere , diese seite kostenpflichtig wird.
komisch diese emails habe ich nicht erhalten und habe denen dann sofort
geantwortet. daraufhin erhielt ich eine  email das sich die buchhaltung mit mir
in verbindung setzen wird, was bis heute nicht passiert ist.
bin froh das es diese seite gibt und das ich hier über diese abzocke lesen konnte. ich warte einfach ab was da auf mich kommt.
schöne grüße von rose


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



rose schrieb:


> das sich die buchhaltung mit mir
> in verbindung setzen wird, was bis heute nicht passiert ist.


Da wird auch vermutlich nichts mehr kommen, da der Laden unfreiwillige "Betriebsferien" macht 
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


----------



## ICEMAN77 (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin wie schon geschrieben auch ein geschädigter von rezepte.de Ich habe wie so viele auch eine Rechnung am 04.03. erhalten über die 84 Eur. NAchdem ich mich hier eingelesen habe war ich eigentlich der Meinung das ich gar nicht reagieren soll und erst mal abwarten ob denn da ne Mahnung etc. kommt.
Jetzt hab ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen das ich evtl. doch einen Vertrag nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz abgeschlossen habe und der Rechnung widersprechen sollte, damit die Widerspruchsfrist nicht erlöscht. Kann man den sagen das wenn ich nicht widerspreche das ich die Sache bzw. dem Geschäft oder Rechnung zustimme??????

Bin jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob ich nicht doch widersprechen sollte aber da ein Eischreiben mit Rückschein etc hinzuschicken hab ich auch keinen Bock weil mir da das Geld zu Schade ist für so ne Frechheit.. Was haltet ihr davon??

LG ice


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Du kannst den Widerspruch eventuell in die Gefängniszelle  schicken :scherzkeks:

Hast du eigentlich überhaupt nichts gelesen und verstanden?


----------



## rose (14 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Da wird auch vermutlich nichts mehr kommen, da der Laden unfreiwillige "Betriebsferien" macht
> Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht


danke für den tip, habe gerade eine anzeige an die polizei geschickt. hoffe das sie diesen
betrüger zu fassen bekommen. ich hoffe die anderen betroffen machen das gleiche.

habe auch eine interessante seite für alle presseportal der polizei nrw 
da sien bereits über 300 anzeigen eingegangen und das konto von diesem windei ist von der polizei beschlagnahmt. also auf keinen fall zahlen email anzeige schreiben.

schöne grüsse von
rose


----------



## mutterheimat (14 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich inzwischen etwas durchschlagendes bezüglich dieser "Beschissmasche" gesetzlich geändert hat. Etwa in der Richtung eines dauerhaften Gewerbeentzuges, welcher auch eventuelle Stohmänner/frauen, betrifft. :wall:


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



mutterheimat schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich inzwischen etwas durchschlagendes bezüglich dieser "Beschissmasche" gesetzlich geändert hat.


Da wird sich nichts tun! Ich habe bereits eine umfangreiche Korrespondenz mit dem Ministerium der Justiz, Frau Ministerin Brigitte Zypries, geführt. Deren Antwort (bzw. die Antwort ihres zuständigen Referenten) war:


			
				BM der Justiz schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen halte ich zurzeit nicht für erforderlich.


Und dabei wäre alles so einfach, wenn man dem Vorschlag des BaWü-Verbraucherschutzministers Hauk folgen würde, der da lautet


> Jeder telefonisch und im Internet geschlossene Vertrag ist so lange schwebend unwirksam, bis er vom Kunden schriftlich bestätigt wird


Das würde das gesamte Abofallen- und Abzockunwesen recht schnell versiegen lassen. 

Vielleicht gibts nach der BT-Wahl einen Regierungswechsel, und es kommt wieder mal ein/e fähige/r Justizminister/in ans Ruder, die sich nicht von den Heerscharen der Lobbyisten einlullen lässt...


----------



## mutterheimat (14 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Es wäre schön, wenn dieser Erfolg den gesamten deutsch sprechenden Raum erreichen würde (D,A,CH,L,FL). Aber da ist wohl der Weihnachtsmann realer. :wall:


----------



## norschen (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo
Bin wohl auch eins der Fabriken.de Opfer. Habe heute eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Man könne nachweisen, dass mir die Newsletter zugesendet wurden und dass ich ja nicht gekündigt hätte in der Zeit, also müsste ich jetzt zahlen.Ich habe aber diese Newsletter nicht bekommen. Auch nicht im Spam!!! Was soll ich machen.. Durchhalten und ignorieren, antworten, zahlen.. Helft mir bitte weiter.


----------



## KatzenHai (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



norschen schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen.. Durchhalten und ignorieren, antworten, zahlen.. Helft mir bitte weiter.


Hilfsangebot:

Halte durch.
Ignoriere.
Antworte nicht.
Zahle nicht.

Hilft das?


(Wenn nein - lies dir mal diese ganze Seite hier durch. Mit allen Links in der ersten Ebene, also denen, die du hier findest ...)


----------



## norschen (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Falls du Langeweile hast
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre Support-Anfrage bei  der Connects 2 Content GmbH: 

Zuallererst möchten wir Sie herzlich als  Premium Kunde bei der Connects 2 Content GmbH begrüßen und gratulieren Ihnen zu  dem Entschluss, sich für eines unserer Premium - Portale entschieden zu haben.  Profitieren Sie zukünftig durch professionelle, umfangreiche, aktuelle und  wachsende Datenbanken und Specials.

Unsere Aufzeichnungen und Protokolle  belegen eine nachweisbare Anmeldung unter Angabe Ihrer Email-Adresse. Bitte  beachten Sie auch, dass Sie sich nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist in Verzug  befinden und ab diesem Zeitpunkt zur Erstattung weiterer Verzugsschäden  verpflichtet sind.

Die Mitgliedschaft wurde nicht ohne Ihre Einwilligung  vorgenommen. Beachten Sie bitte, dass wir Ihnen mit unserem Newsletter vom  14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 nachweisbar mitgeteilt haben, dass wir zukünftig einen  Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag für unsere Premium-Portale erheben werden.

Wir  hatten Ihnen im Newsletter auch mittgeteilt, dass Sie ab Erhalt des Newsletters  innerhalb von zwei Wochen schriftlich von Ihrem Kündigungsrecht Gebrauch machen  können. Ansonsten geht die bisherige Mitgliedschaft in die kostenpflichtige  Premium-Mitgliedschaft über. Das Ihnen eingeräumte Sonderkündigungsrecht,  welches sogar am 10.02. aus Kulanzgründen verlängert wurde, haben Sie nicht  genutzt.

Sie hatten sich bei Anmeldung bereit erklärt, dass wir  Erklärungen, die das Vertragsverhältnis betreffen an Ihre Email-Adresse schicken  können (Punkt 3.2. der damaligen AGB).  Dies haben wir mit Zusendung des  Newsletters auch getan. Das Ihr Schweigen als Zustimmung für eine  Premium-Mitgliedschaft gewertet wurde ist keine überraschende Klausel sondern  eine Erklärungsfiktion gemäß § 308 Nr. 5 BGB. Diese ist wirksam, wenn Sie eine  angemessene Frist zur Abgabe der Erklärung erhalten haben und wir Sie zu Beginn  auf die Bedeutung Ihres Verhaltens bei Schweigen hingewiesen haben. Hierauf  hatten wir Sie unter Punkt 9.1. der damaligen AGB sowie auch im Newsletter vom  14.01.2009 und 10.02.2009 hingewiesen. Ebenfalls wurde auch die Internetseite  mit einem deutlichen Hinweis versehen, dass die Angebote in Kürze in die  Kostenpflichtigkeit übergehen:

WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG:
Bitte beachten Sie  die Umstellung zur kostenpflichtigen Premium-Community sowie Ihr Kündigungsrecht  bis zum 24.02.2009 - Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie in den  Community-Newslettern, welche Sie jederzeit in Ihrem Postfach oder auf unserer  Webseite einsehen können.

Ebenfalls können wir nachweisen, dass die  Newsletter, insbesondere Newsletter 3 und Newsletter 4, an die von Ihnen bei der  Anmeldung angegebene E-Mailadresse geschickt wurden. Bitte überprüfen Sie ggfs.  Ihren Spam-Filter oder Ihre E-Mail-Account Konfiguration. Gerne können Sie zur  Vollständigkeit und Nachvollziehbarkeit jederzeit ein detailliertes  Newsletter-Protokoll anfordern. Bitte kontaktieren Sie dazu unsere telefonische  Kunden-Betreuung - die Kontaktdaten finden Sie weiter unten.
Die Newsletter  finden Sie selbstverständlich jederzeit auch auf der Webseite.

Unter  Berücksichtigung der genannten Punkte wurden Sie daher hinreichend über die  zukünftige Kostenpflichtigkeit des Webportals informiert und sind somit zur  Zahlung verpflichtet.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu unserem  Dienstleistungsangebot haben, steht Ihnen ebenfalls unsere Kunden-Hotline von  Montag-Freitag von 08.00 - 18.00 Uhr unter 0180 5114030-4 (14 Cent /  Minute aus  dem deutschen Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise können von den Preisangaben abweichen)  zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Connects 2 Content GmbH -  Kundenbetreuung

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Connects  2 Content Gmbh - Spanger Str. 38a - 40599 Düsseldorf
Geschäftsführer: Tomas  Franco
HRB 59974 Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
Steuernummer: 106/5736/0081



Was ich da noch sagen soll??  Oder einfach nicht mehr reagieren? Habe keinen Anwalt. Sollt ich mir einen zulegen? AHHHHHRRRRRRGRGG


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen.......

Genügt das?

fabriken.de: Kripo ermittelt und sucht Opfer: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

verbraucherrechtliches…  Connects 2 Content GmbH: Kripo sperrt Konto

verbraucherrechtliches…  rezepte-ideen.de - Noch mehr Rechnungen


----------



## norschen (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Soll ich jetzt ne Anzeige machen oder einfach stur abwarten?


----------



## norschen (16 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich werde jetzt einfach abwarten. Falls nochmal eine Mahnung kommt geh ich dann zur Polizei und dann gibts ne Anzeige. Danke für die schnelle kompetente Hilfe


----------



## veggicat (26 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

hi an alle !
ich kriege diese mails von rezept ideen auch schon seit einigen wochen .die fordern mich auf 84 euro zu zahlen.mein mann hat sich erkundigt und dies alles ist eine falsche sache.man soll ja nichts zahlen.
ich find es eine frechheit so die leute zu verunsichern.bin froh dass ich hier gleichgesinnte gefunden hab denn sorgen hat mir das ganze schon bereitet.
    glg monika


----------



## Piranha (27 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

So bei mir kommt die nächste Runde.


> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr XXXXXX,
> 
> wie gewünscht, senden wir Ihnen hiermit  ein detailliertes Protokoll,
> zu der bei uns in der Datenbank eingegangenen  Anmeldung auf Rezepte-Ideen.de:
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren , da ich eine falsche Adresse angegeben habe was mir dabei blühen kann oder können die mir garnichts ?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

IP-Adressen nützen den Abzockern nichts.
Die Logdaten zu einer IP-Adresse gibt es nur für Strafverfolgungsbehörden. (Augsblog.de)


Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## rose (31 März 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo,
einfach ignorieren und eine anzeige bei der polizei düsseldorf per email machen. polizeiportal nrw / bürgerservice
die bahaupten bei mir das gleiche allerdings für rezepte.de.
keine sorge du bist nicht alleine.
das polizeiforum hat auch ein bericht vom märz wo sie schon ermittlungen durchführen für diesen windhund. einfach lesen im polizeiportal
schöne grüsse
rose


----------



## michi67 (1 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, auch ich bin ein Neuling und habe eine Rechnung von [email protected] erhalten. Ich war in diesem Forum vor langer Zeit (bestimmt ein halbes Jahr oder länger) und habe mich gar nicht mehr damit befaßt. Ich soll auch diese mails, in denen die Veränderungen bekannt gemacht worden sind erhalten haben. Diese konnte ich nach Recherchen auf meinem PC nicht finden. Ich habe dann in einem Spam-Ordner eine Mail gefunden und daraufhin sofort die Kündigung geschrieben, die die Leute dort nicht mehr annehmen wollen. Ich bin echt hilflos und weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll. Ignorieren? Ich habe es mit Erklärungen versucht, doch sie senden immer nur gleiche Mails. Ich habe echt keine Ahnung. Danke für Hilfe. Gruß M.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



michi67 schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung.


Lies doch wenigstens das Posting vor deinem, wenn du schon alles andere ignorierst.
Warum glaubst  du wohl gibt es diesen Thread? 

Lesen hilft...


----------



## Supergali (1 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ich bin ganz neu hier. Leider muß ich mich auch in die Reihe eigliedern,die man über den Tisch ziehen will.Mir gefil die Seite auch.Nun ist seit Januar mein Mann schewer krank geworden und ich hatte keine Zeit mich an den Rechner zu setzen.Plötzlich---eine Rechnung über 84,00 EURO.Ich habe auch per Einschreiben per Rückschein gekündigt.Hilft alles nichts.Heute --wieder eine Mahnung.Ich bin total kaputt. Ihr meint also man soll es ignorieren?! Bitte helft mir   .   Super gali


----------



## Antiscammer (1 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Blättere bitte mal eine Seite zurück und lies das Posting Nr. 118 sowie die Infos ganz oben auf dieser Seite. Wir wollen uns hier nicht dauernd wiederholen.


----------



## webwatcher (1 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wir wollen uns hier nicht dauernd wiederholen.


Sogenannter tibetanischer Gebetsmühlenmodus. Manchmal fällt es schon 
schwer, gelassen zu bleiben, insbesondere wenn die Antwort bereits  
unmittelbar vor der Nase steht  und  beißt ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...warum-wird-immer-wieder-dasselbe-gefragt.html


----------



## kathi (2 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Guten Morgen, also ich hatte auch Krempel mit dieser `´Firma ´´. Halte Dich genau an das, was hier steht. Das hat Erfolg. Nur so kann man diese Leute sich vom Hals schaffen. Ich bin auch in Panik geraten, habe mich aber auf sehr nette Zuschriften beruhigt und alles wurde gut. Also, das was hier geraten wird, hat Erfolg.


----------



## coja (7 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo!
ich bin auch mit davon betroffen, habe heute schon wieder eine rechnungsaufforderung bekommen. ich habe den anwalt eingeschaltet, mit der polizei gesprochen. die polizei meint, man soll ganz ruhig bleiben und nicht bezahlen, gegen den mann wird ermittelt. ich habe im netz gelesen das es zig-personen getroffen hat.ich hoffe ich konnte etwas unsicherheit nehmen. ich war am anfang auch total unsicher und geschockt. wenn da schon wenige bezahlen, hat der sein geld schon wieder rein, also nicht verunsichern lassen und NICHT zahlen!
hier ist ein sehr interessanter link wo es um genau diesen betreiber der seiten rezept-ideen.de und fabriken.de geht, ein polizeibericht:
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht
also leute lasst euch nicht verrückt machen. auf der verlinkten seite ist auch die telefonnummer der zuständigen polizeibehörde wenn ihr evtl. fragen habt.
bei der polizei sagte mann, dass man auch gegen diesen betreiber strafanzeige bei jeder polizeistelle machen kann.


----------



## coja (7 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

hallo, 
ich kann dich gut verstehen, ich habe anfangs auch so reagiert. aber das ist genau das was diese leute wollen, alle einschüchtern, denn wenn nur ein teil der leute bezahlt, haben die schon gewonnen. ich habe einen sehr interessanten link der genau von dem betreiber dieser internettseiten handelt, gegen ihn wird polizeilich ermittelt. denn so wie dir und mir gehts vielen. die haben strafanzeige bei der polizei gemacht, das ist auch das beste, kostet auch nix. ich schicke dir hier mal den link, wo auch diese polizeistelle ihre telefonnummer da stehen hat.
Presseportal der Polizei NRW - Verdacht des Leistungsbetruges – Bislang 300 Anzeigen – 28-jähriger Mann im Visier der Ermittler – Weitere Geschädigte gesucht
ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen und dir deine angst nehmen, lass dich nicht verrückt machen und NICHT bezahlen!


----------



## michi67 (15 April 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo, ich wollte mich hier nur einmal schnell bedanken, für die vielen zahlreichen Antworten. Nunmehr ist es ja gestern (21.04.2009 "akte 09") im TV gelaufen, dass es sich um Betrügerreien im großen Stil handelt und rezepte-ideen nur eine von vielen Betrugsfallen war. Da gibt es ja noch diverse mehr. Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht gezahlt habe und auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Einen schönen Tag für alle :-p Michi


----------



## beate3749 (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo! 

Habe mich auch bei Rezepte.Ideen für eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft angemeldet, und auf einmal wurde diese in kostenpflichtig umgewandelt!

Aus lauter Angst, und Unwissenheit, habe ich die erste Jahresrate von 84 Euro bezhalt! Muss ich nun die zweite auch bezahlen? Denn als Einverständnis kann das doch nicht gerechnet werden! Wurde definitiv unter Druck gesetzt........

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Lies mal hier rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## kathi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo Beate, das ging mir genauso. Mein Glück war, das ich bevor ich bezahlt habe, dieses Forum gefunden hatte. Ich habe mich auf diese Ratschläge verlassen und nicht gezahlt.
Allerdings habe ich Tagelang mit mir gerungen und mir ging ganz schön der A....zu Grundeis. Mich hat am meisten diese ...Bedrohungen...die aus den ungerechtfertigen Schreiben hervor gingen, zu schaffen gemacht. Heute bin ich schlauer und werde mich nie wieder von solchen [...] so in Angst versetzen lassen. 
Liebe Grüße von einer Leidensgenossin      Kathi

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## beate3749 (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke, hat mir echt geholfen! Werde also jegliche weitere Zahlungsaufforderrungen ignorieren!


----------



## beate3749 (12 Mai 2009)

*Hallo Kathi!*

Ja, da wird einem ganz anders zumute! Werde jetzt aber die zweite Rechnung definitiv nicht mehr bezahlen! Obwohl ich noch immer Angst vor Mahnungen etc. habe! HM! LG:-p


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo Kathi!*



beate3749 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich noch immer Angst vor Mahnungen etc. habe!


Wieso denn das? Mahnungen sind nichts anderes als "erweiterte" Rechnungen. Warte es mal ab, womöglich entfaltet sogar eine Inkassosozietät noch deswegen seine Tätigkeit. Aber auch das wäre nur ein weiterer Versuch "außergerichtlich" an den geforderten Betrag zu kommen, also eine erweiterte erweiterte Rechnung.


----------



## beate3749 (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo Kathi!*

Maria, dais wird jo immer ärger! Owa Augen zua, und durch, hilft eh net! Danke


----------



## kathi (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo Kathi!*

genau, nix zahlen ....nur lachen.....wenns auch schwer fällt.
gruß kathi


----------



## beate3749 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Habe mich nun bei Rezepte Idenn beschwert, und nochmals gekündigt, und werde nun mit E.Mails bombadiert! HILFE

Es wird behauptet, dass ich zwei mal auf mein Sonderkündigungsrecht hingewiesen wurde, und dieses ignoriert habe, und dass somit als Einverständnis gesehen wird! IST DAS WAHR?

Habe das Kündigungsrecht aber nicht per E-Mail erhalten, es wurde nur auf dem Community Newsletter angezeigt, und da ich nur 2 mal auf der Seite wahr, habe ich das nicht mitbekommen!

Bekomme nun ewig lange E-Mails, mit Drohungen zu Mahnungs und Anwaltskosten, etc.! #

Echt unangenehm!

Danke im Voraus


----------



## bernhard (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Wer diesen Banden Liebesbriefe schickt, wird vollgemüllt. So läuft's Business.


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



beate3749 schrieb:


> Bekomme nun ewig lange E-Mails, mit Drohungen zu Mahnungs und Anwaltskosten, etc.! #


Vor Belästigungen dieser Art schützt ein gutes Spamfilter.


----------



## beate3749 (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Danke für die aufbauenden Worte!Habe gerade gelesen, dass die Polizei Düsseldorf, Leute sucht, die bereits 84 Euro an Rezepte-Ideen bezahlt haben, sucht! Bin jetzt unschlüssig, ob ich mich melden soll........

Müsste dann vielleicht dort hin fahren, und für 84 Euro bin ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gewillt, eine Strecke von über 824 km in Kauf zu nehmen!


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Es ist nicht gesagt, dass Du da hinfahren musst. Zunächst reicht sicherlich der Schriftverkehr mit den Ermittlern.
Solltest Du tatsächlich die 84 Euro bezahlt haben, muss das leider als Verlust verbucht werden. In solchen Fällen sieht man i.d.R. selbst im Anschluß an Strafverfahren regelmäßig nichts von dem Geld wieder.


----------



## bernhard (22 August 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet?


> *Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf*
> 
> 90 Js 1388/09
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanschen (22 August 2009)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

*Das sind Summen! Beinahe wie beim Italien-Lotto!*


----------



## ladyland (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Hallo zusammen,

bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gest0ßen.
Ich gehöre auch zu den "geschädigten" von Rezepte-Ideen.
Als totaler Internet-Neuling habe ich mich letztes Jahr einschüchtern lassen, und die 84,--€ bezahlt.
Habr hier den Beitrag über "Einmal zahlen. immer zahlen" gelesen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie es jetzt weiter geht.
Was mache ich, wenn jetzt im Februar wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung kommt? 
Ignorieren, oder wieder per mail wiedersprechen, was erfahrungsgemäß ja sowieso nicht funktioniert...????
Weiß mir jemand einen konkreten Rat?

LG ladyland


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*

Ein Köter, der Dich letztes Jahr angekläfft hat, und dem Du damals ein Leberwurstbrötchen gegeben hast, hat jetzt nicht automatisch Anspruch darauf, dass er dieses Jahr wieder ein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt, wenn er wieder kläfft. Und er hat auch keinen Anspruch auf eine schriftliche Rechtfertigung deswegen.

Auch bei denjenigen, die einmal im Rechtsirrtum bezahlt haben, gilt: wer beim nächsten Jahr auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert und nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: rezepte-ideen.de - plötzlich Rechnung und Zahlungsaufforderung*



ladyland schrieb:


> Was mache ich, wenn jetzt im Februar wieder eine Zahlungsaufforderung kommt?
> Ignorieren, oder wieder per mail wiedersprechen, was erfahrungsgemäß ja sowieso nicht funktioniert...????


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------

